# Apple ‘N’ Pepper Saute....WW points



## Filus59602 (Mar 6, 2003)

Apple ‘N’ Pepper Saute			WEB
Taste of Home Magazine – E. Guidry; LA
WW points
Exchanges
Serves:  6

3 medium sweet peppers, julienned
1 small red onion, sliced and separated into rings
1 medium apple, sliced
2 T. olive…or…canola oil
1 T. reduced sodium soy sauce
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/4 tsp. dried rosemary, crushed
1/4 tsp. dried basil

In a large nonstick skillet, sauté the first 3 ingredients in oil until crisp-tender.  Stir in remaining ingredients.  Cook and stir until heated through.

One 2/3-cup serving equals:  83 calories…5 gm fat (1 gm saturated)…0 cholesterol…103 mg sodium…10 gm carbohydrate…2 gm fiber…1 gm protein ++++ Exchanges: 2 vegetable…1 fat ++++ WWP: 2.3

Healthy Eatin' Recipes 2003
http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/


----------

